# Will all these fish get along?



## Discusgirl18 (Oct 12, 2007)

I just bought a 120 gallon tank I am want to put these fish in it will they get along?
1 parrot fish
1 needle fish
1 black ghost knife fish
1 leaf fish
1 Angel fish
2 Feather fin catfish
1 paradise graumi
1 opline graumi
1 gold graumi
2 algea eaters
6 to 8 rasbora het
6 to 8 ballon mollys
6 to 8 guppies
Thats about 120 inches in fish. I know its one inch of fish per gallon.
Thank you


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

I do no think these animals will get along very well at all. I say this because each of these fish come from totally different parts of the world w/ different requirements and there will be to much of a size difference meaning that the parrots and the ghost knight fish will problably eat everything else in the tank.:-(


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

The ghost is capable of eating the Guppies, Harlies, and mollies.
The gourami's will most likely fight in one way or another.
Paradise Gouramis are coldwater.
Leaf fish? Like a Leopard ctenopoma? They can also attack your fish.
Needlefish get HUGE and *I think* enjoy company of their own specie
Algae eater is a very common term. Do you mean Plecos, SAEs, CAEs, Ottos, Shrimp, Snails, Sharks... the list could go on forever.

And the 'one inch of fish per gallon' doesn't work for anything.


----------



## Discusgirl18 (Oct 12, 2007)

Well all theses fish exept the parrot, mollies, guppies, and rasbora are semi aggressive at the pet store and should get along. Needle fish get about 12 inches and they do eat guppies. The leaf fish are bery shy like angels and hide alot.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Just because they are all labeled semi-aggresive doesn't mean they will get along.

The Leopard ctenopoma hides because it is a predator. It will ambush the small fish, and even the gourmais when it gets larger.
Angles are not shy from what I have seen and had. They will also prey on the smaller fish.
Needlefish still need to be in shoals of at least 4, preferably 5.

This is a very bad combo of fish IMO.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Totally agreed. Some comments:

1 parrot fish - will grow to 8" and can be aggressive. It will eat small fish and may attack fish its own size. Generally, these aren't good community fish. Also, from an ethical standpoint: blood parrot cichlids are a man-made hybrid fish that often suffers health problems because of the body type the breeders have selected for. They have deformed mouths and spines. In my opinion, they should be avoided at all costs.
1 needle fish - Grows to a foot or more. Needs to be in groups. Not only will it eat all of your smaller fish, it can actually be difficult to get these predators to eat anything *but* fish.
1 black ghost knife fish - can be a decent community fish but will eat very small fish like guppies, neons, etc.
1 leaf fish - Grows to 6" but is an ambush predator with a huge mouth. It will eat all of your smaller fish for sure. It may also not get along with other anabantids like the gouramis.
1 Angel fish - can be a good community fish but will eat very small fish like neons.
2 Feather fin catfish - grows to 9" and may eat smaller fish.
1 paradise graumi - Paradise gouramis are very territorial and will fight with any other anabantids in the tank. They are also a temperate species and need an unheated tank.
1 opline graumi - generally a good community resident although it may not get along with other anabantids
1 gold graumi - same as opaline although generally more aggressive
2 algea eaters - As was said, there are hundreds of different algae eaters. Which do you mean?
6 to 8 rasbora het - These will definitely get eaten by some of the other fish in the tank, especially the needle fish and the leaf fish
6 to 8 ballon mollys - same as above
6 to 8 guppies - same as above

Basically: you have to decide what kind of aquarium you want. The mix of fish you have there will result in a lot of fish being eaten or killed. You have some big predators in there that will absolutely eat your smaller community fish, and you might get aggression issues between many of your species. A 120g tank gives you a lot of options, but you need to choose between some basic aquarium types, such as a predator tank (things like the needle fish, leaf fish, etc), an aggressive tank (things like cichlids) or a peaceful community tank (smaller, well-behaved fish).


----------



## Discusgirl18 (Oct 12, 2007)

You are definaly right. I am just going to stick with all non aggressive simple tropical community.
Thanks for all the help.


----------

